
US Congress recommends to policy makers to get acquainted with blockchains [pdf] - xalava
https://www.congress.gov/115/crpt/hrpt596/CRPT-115hrpt596.pdf
======
xalava
After a comprehensive analysis of the current state of regulations, the
ecosystem, and potentials, Joint Economic Committee Report recommands: \-
Policymakers and the public should become more familiar with digital
currencies and other uses of blockchain technologies, which have a wide range
of future application. \- Regulators should continue to coordinating with each
other to guarantee coherent policy frameworks, definitions, and jurisdictions.
\- Policymakers, regulators, and entrepreneurs should work together to ensure
developers can quickly deploy blockchain technology to protect Americans from
fraud, theft, and abuse, while ensuring compliance with relevant regulations.
\- Government agencies at all levels should consider and examine new uses for
blockchain technology to help make the government function more efficiently.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
At the end of the day, government is made up of people... And people can't
help but be interested in cryptocurrencies and blockchain technology. That's
how I explain this doc which I couldn't really have imagined being published
this soon even a few years ago.

